# Packs



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I am looking at buying the Badlands 2200 pack any thoughts? What do you use?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I read good things about the badlands pack.... however.. have you looked into the other backpacking packs.. i.e. granite gear, osprey, golite, etc..? Granite Gear is one of the best I think, love my GG stratos access FZ.. but it's a 4500cu pack, but man it can haul and it hauls comfortably for miles/hours!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

After doing some Internet research I picked up a Crooked Horn Master Guide II at Sportsman's warehouse last weekend. They were on sale too.

It seems like a well made pack and will carry what I need. I bought it for when we predator hunt some larger parcels of land where I want to carry my electronic call, decoy, skinning supplies, water, etc. over a couple of miles.

Also it has a pouch and straps that allow you to carry your gun hands free.

I have not yet used it but hope to in the next few weeks. If nothing else it will come with me in the truck when I go calling to keep my stuff organized.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Fallguy, 
I tried that Crooked Horn on with a bag of shot in it to see how it would ride. It didn't seem to distribute 25#'s very well in my opinion. I like the 2200 for its versitility. The built in meat shelf can be used to carry a treestand. I also like Badlands warranty.

I am trying to decide between the Badlands 2200 and the Superday Pack, leaning towards the 2200.

Thanks for the input so far, keep it coming. I would like to have this purchased before spring turkey season.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Turner

Let me get this straight. You put 25 pounds of lead shot in that pack, and expected it to ride perfectly?! 

I guess it all depends on what you plan to use it for. I don't plan on carrying a ton of weight in mine, I will try to travel light with it and carry the necessities. For instance, I don't plan on packing out any carcasses or meat with mine as I bought it mainly for predator calling, and I skin in the field if I have a long walk back to the truck.

For turkey calling I am not sure what you drag with, but maybe you do take 25 pounds of very dense, heavy gear (ammo, etc) ?

I went to the Badlands website and it looks like a nice pack. The dimensions look slightly bigger than my Master Guide.

What is the price on the 2200? I see Badlands doesn't list prices on their website (unless I missed them). That always twists me the wrong way when companys don't do that.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Fallguy,
When I plan on buying a pack I always take the pack over and put a light weight sleeping bag in first then 25 # bag of shot in then try it on to see how it rides. Not ideal, but you get an idea pretty quick on how the weight distributes between the hip belt and shoulder straps. Usually have to take the clerk with you the whole way so they don't think you are trying to steal any thing. Doesn't take long to get to 20 pounds just on an over night pack in the Badlands of ND
Pack itself =4#
2 liters of h2o=4.4#
Sleeping bag=3.5#
Bivy 5#
food and pan=2#

That's 18.9# right there with out any extra socks, sweater or other essentionals.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Another vote for the Badlands. I love mine. I can't remember if it is the 2200, or the 2500... Anyways the thing is sweet! I can fit everything for the day, water etc... my double bull fits inbetween the wing things, and then I can strap my bow on. Somewhere between 50-80 Lbs of stuff on it. You feel it but it makes it do-able. It rides really well. I have packed out a whole mule deer in the pack at once. Between the inside, and the meat tray thing.

I say go for it! The Badlands packs are built well!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Turner

I get what you are saying now.

I never thought about the overnight aspect. I was coming from the idea of a daypack.

I guess if I ever did camp overnight in lets say the Badlands, where I have to hike in, I have a very nice Eureka External Framepack I bought for the purpose of going into the Boundary Waters. I could hike in with that and my overnight gear, and use my other pack for actual hunting. I have had that Eureka for a good 7 years now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Packs are like vehicles, you can't find one that will do everything you want. I have about a half dozen. I have the Badlands Super Day Pack, and an Eberlestock X1. The Badlands feels best, but the Eberlestock is more versatile. I can carry a bow very secure, and the rifle scabbard is very nice.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Packs are like vehicles, you can't find one that will do everything you want. I have about a half dozen. I have the Badlands Super Day Pack, and an Eberlestock X1. The Badlands feels best, but the Eberlestock is more versatile. I can carry a bow very secure, and the rifle scabbard is very nice.


I guess I am much like you! My parents used to call me the pack man. I have at least 10 backpacks! All have different uses! However some didn't work as well and have been upgraded!

Those Eberlestocks are very nice for a rifle, however I feel they are heavy. Do you feel the same?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

To tell the truth I would have to weigh them, because I can not feel it when wearing it. The only beef I have with the Eberlestock is that they make them for short people. I can not adjust the length enough to be as comfortable as the Badlands. The belt rides a little high, and doesn't let the hips support the load as well. 
The only beef I have with the Badlands packs is the zippers open to easy. You can not leave them coming together at the top or about a half hour later you pack is open scattering things all over. The zippers have to be pushed left or right all the way down. However, even an old geezer like me can reach granola bars in the side pockets without taking the pack off. 
On the other hand I can get my bow off in the blink of an eye from my Eberlestock without removing the pack.
Decisions decisions. 
Now when your talking predator hunting the Eberlestock is nice to carry the old 870. With a rifle in a safari sling you can get either weapon into play quickly.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a Badlands Super Day pack and an Eberlestock Gunslinger. Both are very nice. As said above, I don't like the zippers on the Badlands pack I have. They may have fixed that now though. The Eberlestock is very nice. It can be cinched up to be compact yet expand to 2900 cubic inches. It rides very nice for me and I like that if I want to carry my AR, along with a long range rig, it fits. It is the only one so far that will fit an AR in the scabbard with mag. in that I have found. The other nice ability of this stock is being able to carry your spotting scope while still on the tripod.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

So Turner did you decide on a pack?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

After doing a lot of reading and handling of the Badlands 2200 I ended up ordering one.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good for you! I saw one at Cabelas the other day and it seemed like a nice pack. Let us know how you like it!

I was able to see Plainsman's Eberlestock X1 last weekend and that was pretty cool as well. I may end up ordering one of those down the road here. I need to save up some blood money (Biolife Plasma :lol: ).


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

i bought a Eberlestock J104 last fall and i really like it.....in compresses down to a very nice size but if you need to haul out some quarters of whatever it opens up to a pretty large size, I also like the gun scabbord that it has built into it


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I can give a positive reaction to the Eberlestock X1. I got her all loaded up iwth my predator hunting gear and I should be giving it a test in the field tomorrow or next weekend at the latest. It has lots of features and my Johnny Stewart PM-4 fits real nice in the top pouch with the shelf velcroed into place.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ANyone have larger packs like th Badlands 4500? I am going to be getting a larger pack like this anyone have one? I like the stock ones, but I think with the larger one it is alot heavier.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Elkman70 (Mar 2, 2009)

Badlands 2200 seems to sell in the 130 range. Badlands and Crooked Horn Outfitters packs are a good choice, all under 150 bucks. See the "trailblaizer" or "Master Guide" by Crooked Horn. Before trying any Gun carry scabbards, packs or slings, better check out the Gunslinger Corral systems. Clearly second to none & Guaranteed to be. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I took my Eberlestock X1 on it's maiden voyage today. I did a day of solo coyote calling in some large hilly pasture lands.

Total I walked between 6-7 miles covering the terrain. Here is what I carried in my X1:

Weatherby Vanguard 223 with bipod in the scabbard.
1 liter of water in a sidepouch.
Red Desert Howler, 50 feet of paracord, and a spare howler in the hydration pocket.
Front "X" pockets:anemometer, 2 coyote drags, flashlight and GPS
Top pocket: Johnny Stewart PM-4 and either stocking hat or Stormy Kromer hat (whichever not wearing)
Bottom pocket: first aid kid, skinning tools, compass, extra gloves, extra facemask, granola bars, PM-4 sound cards
2 small front pockets:extra hand calls, car keys, digital camera, cell phone (on silent  ), handwarmers, lens pen

And I didn't even notice it was on! :beer:

A+ Product!!!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> ANyone have larger packs like th Badlands 4500? I am going to be getting a larger pack like this anyone have one? I like the stock ones, but I think with the larger one it is alot heavier.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Take a look at the Eberlestock JP9. It's a very nice pack for the money with good capacity. I have read some complaints on the Badlands 4500 concerning the zippers and clasps breaking in the field.

Another to look at may be the Kifaru found here:
http://www.kifaru.net/longhunter.html


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are looking for a large, robust pack.

Barney's Sports Chalet (barneyssports.com) makes bags and frames (sold seperately) which are interchangeable with Camp Trails' Moose/Freighter Frame and Cabella's Alaska line. Both their frame and their bags are MUCH more expensive than either Cabellas or Camp Trails, but they have a cult reputation for MUCH better build quality among Alaskan hunters and guides, who have to haul out moose quarters weighing 165 lbs or more. The Barney's frame was too expensive for me--I purchased a Cabella's Alaskan Guide frame, which is considerably more robust than the Camp Trails Freighter Frame, and seems more than sufficient for my needs.

As for the pack, I bought a Super Moose pack from Barneys. It cost me $169 a few years ago, more than you would pay for most other packs, but is clearly of sturdier construction. 1000D Cordura nylon vs. the 420D nylon of the other packs. Double-stitching everywhere, Kevlar-thread reinforcment where the webbing attaches to the pack. HUGE metal zippers on plastic runners. Similar shape to Camp Trails Moose III (about 30"h x 14"w x 8.5"d main compartment with two large side compartments) but with additional large compartments on front and on flap. Also the side compartments are stitched remotely to the main compartment, so that tube-shaped compartments are formed between the two, for stashing a ground mat, rifle, etc. Altogether, not including the tube space, its calculated roughly 5100 cubic inches of interior capacity. Webbing is placed where necessary on the pack to compress the various compartments, both side, tube and main.
In short..  , the pack is huge, elegantly simple, well constructed, and tough as hell. In my opinion, it is worth the extra $50-$100. Also, the people I spoke with at Barney's--Bob, Paul and an older woman who referred to herself as the "mother of the store" and remarked that one of her grandchildren had the same name--were all very helpful and friendly over the phone. Their website is a bit clunky though, which is not surprising given that this is a small shop, and not a big company.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I hadn't noticed the the Kifaru had gone up in price that much. For that price you could also get the Mystery Ranch NICE Crew Cab.

http://www.mysteryranch.com/packs/55/nice-crew-cab.html


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

i'm heavy into boyscouts and hiking. i bought an off brand pack for 50$ at dicks prolly 5-7 years ago. it is the best pack i've ever used. i've barowed a couple of my friends new packs and i'm not to impressed with them. it's all in how you use your pack and how you load it. also once you find out how you like it adjusted you never have to mess with it again. i've carried upwards of 40 pounds in this pack and have never had a problem with it. when you get a new pack your first trip you prolly won't be happy with it. but once you figure out how to load it they all work fairly well. and personally i prefer an external frame vs. an internal frame.


----------

